# U.S. Capitol Police Officer Appears in Court on Sex Charges



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Neal Augenstein,

WTOP Radio

WASHINGTON -- It's the word of a 15-year-old girl working as a prostitute versus the word of a veteran U.S. Capitol Police officer. For now, a judge believes there is probable cause to believe the girl.

U.S. Capitol Police Sgt. Michael Malloy is charged with first degree child sexual abuse while armed after he allegedly had sex with the girl in a car in D.C.

Malloy also allegedly made videotapes of himself having sex with the girl at his Maryland home.

The girl was working as a prostitute for Arron Burroughs, a Bowie high school football coach.

Malloy may have been on duty when he allegedly paid the girl to have sex with him in the backseat of Burrough's Monte Carlo.

At Malloy's bond hearing on Monday, FBI agent William McDermott testified that the girl told him Malloy was adjusting the volume on his police radio and was wearing his police handgun during the encounter.

Steven McCool, Malloy's lawyer, questioned the lack of specificity in the girl's recollections when it came to the incident.

The girl could not recall the exact date of her encounter with Malloy in the car, and said it occurred between September and December 2005. The girl was also unable to specify the color of Malloy's shirt or tie.

McCool also added that his client's criminal and employment records were spotless.

Malloy denied having sex with the girl in the backseat of the Monte Carlo.

The girl also told prosecutors when she had sex with Malloy at his Charles County home, he did not pay her the $200 she was expecting.

"{Malloy} told Burroughs he wasn't going to pay. He believed this was a hookup," McDermott testified.

Malloy told police he transported the girl to his home and acknowledged having sex with her on two occasions, but said he never paid her for sex.

McDermott also testified that the girl called Malloy's cell phone several times asking for the money.

According to court documents, Malloy told authorities he and Burroughs videotaped themselves engaging in sexual acts at Malloy's home.

Police seized two videotapes were seized from Malloy's home. One of the tapes appeared to show Malloy, Burroughs and the girl having sex, according to McDermott's testimony.

D.C. Superior Court Judge James Boasberg denied the prosecution's request to hold Malloy without bond. Instead, Judge Boasberg ordered Malloy to be electronically monitored, adhere to a curfew from 6 p.m. to 9 a.m., and have no contact in any way with anyone under the age of 16.

U.S. Capitol Police tell WTOP Malloy has been suspended from his job.

(Copyright 2006 by WTOP. All Rights Reserved.)


----------

